
Warning: Quicken and Quickbooks Pro Stopped by Win7 Update - packradt
 Intuit is now aware of the potential conflict from the incident and took copious notes on how to fix it. They are now starting work on a patch for version 2017 to address the issue. They are not sure if this would affect Windows 8 or 10 users, but proceed carefully just in case
======
packradt
This from a friend of mine:

A Warning for Quicken and QuickBooks Pro Users on Windows 7:

After a recent Windows Update, both my Quicken and QuickBooks Pro applications
stopped working. Quicken (version 2016) wouldn’t even launch; as soon as I
clicked on the icon, a message would pop up stating “The Program Has Stopped
Working.”

With QuickBooks Pro (desktop version 2015), the program would launch and allow
me to enter my password and after a few minutes of loading my company file, I
got the message “Unrecoverable Error” and couldn’t do anything more. After
many phone calls to Intuit, they determined that my last Windows Update had
installed Microsoft .NET Framework 4.7 which was apparently causing a conflict
with both applications. They recommended I upgrade to QuickBooks Pro 2017,
which I did, yet after installation, the same ‘unrecoverable error’ message
would appear.

Although the customer support people at Intuit were very patient with my
problem, after trying a clean reinstall of the software and a complete rebuild
of my company file, the problem still existed. I then tried a new approach:
reverting back to Microsoft .NET Framework 4.6.1. I downloaded the older .NET
package from Microsoft (available at:
[https://support.microsoft.com/…/the-.net-
framework-4.6.1-of…](https://support.microsoft.com/…/the-.net-
framework-4.6.1-of…) \- the downloaded file name is NDP461-KB3102438-Web.exe)
then uninstalled the 4.7 version from my computer; installed the older 4.6.1
version, then ran Windows Update again. Careful to UNCHECK the 4.7 version, it
downloaded three updates that pertained to the 4.6.1 version I had just
installed.

Finally, after 4 days of trying everything, it worked. I am able to run both
Quicken and QuickBooks Pro again! I cannot say enough good things about the
support staff at Intuit – they were great through multiple days of very long
phone calls and while they didn’t actually fix the problem, they stayed with
me throughout the process to make sure everything was working correctly. And a
BIG thanks to my little brother who originally made the suggestion to revert
back to the older .NET version.

I’m posting this as a warning to other users that might experience a similar
issue after running Windows Update. Intuit is now aware of the potential
conflict and took copious notes on how to fix it. They are now starting work
on a patch for version 2017 to address the issue. They are not sure if this
would affect Windows 8 or 10 users, but proceed carefully just in case.

